# Hedgehog may have eaten roach poison! help!



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

My pet hedgehog may have come in contact with boric acid powder "roach prufe" I don't know if he ate it or licked it or neither. My boyfriend feel asleep with him and I found my hedgie under the couch where the poison is. He didn't seem sick but I don't know I've had him less than a week! Help!


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

You need to take him to a vet quickly!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

From everything I'm finding, boric acid powder is not horribly toxic, but it depends heavily on how much is ingested (and of course the size of the animal). I'm not sure if the vet could or would do anything preventatively. Personally I would call them and find out if they could do anything (such as inducing vomiting, feeding activated charcoal, etc.) without signs of poisoning, and if they can't, at least they're alerted to the situation.

If they don't think there's anything to do without symptoms appearing, then make sure that they'll be available or find out where the nearest emergency vet is and have their number handy (and if it's different vet than your usual one, call and let them know the situation as well). Then keep a close eye on your hedgehog - the most common symptoms I'm finding for humans, dogs, and cats include vomiting (or having diarrhea) blue-green matter or blood, weakness & lethargy, muscle tremors/twitching, and loss of appetite. So look for changes in behavior or level of alertness, vomiting, twitching or muscle tremors, & refusing to eat/drink. If you see any of that, take him to the vet immediately for closer monitoring & treatment.

Edit: Wanted to add my sources - 
http://www.ehow.com/about_5453526_boric-acid-poisoning-dogs.html
http://pets.thenest.com/boric-acid-safe-around-cats-6976.html
http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/boricgen.html
http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/borictech.html#toxbox


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can also called poison control, they usually can help even with animals.


----------



## Sandwich's Mommy (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions I have been watching him carefully and he seems okay. Played a little yesterday has been eating and drinking normally. I will continue to watch him.


----------

